# branchement maitre-esclave par ethernet



## mokuchley (29 Juin 2012)

bonjour,

C'est un sujet qui m'intéresse depuis longtemps, et,finalement, je n'ai que peu d'informations

ce que je sais :

travailler avec deux ordinateurs seraient mieux qu'un seul, pour certain logiciel qui ont cette aptitude
ex : 
en création musicale avec le logiciel V.S.L ( pour vienna symphonique library)
ce logiciel d'instrument virtuel, possède , en son coeur, un système le lui permettant; cette faculté lui permet de controler le maitre et l'esclave et de répartire la charge de travail, cette donne est l'essence meme de la solution. Car un ordinateur ne pourrais tout gerer, alors que les deux , divise le travail.............diviser pour mieux regnier......je vois cette adage souvent ce réaliser dans plein de domaine, dont celui qui nous concerne, ici, la micro-informatique

le forum étant fermé tant que l'on a pas acheté au moins un modèle, et d'un autre côté, moi qui n'est toujours pas l'ordinateur adequate a mon projet pour acheter ces produits, m'a permis de voir, quelques configuration

primo, ce sont que des tours qui ont deux ports ethernet, en fibre ( obligatoire, le trés haut débit ne fonctionnerait pas à 100%)

une tour est blindé; l'esclave ( ram , ssd, raid, 6/12 coeurs etc) et l'autre fonctionne comme un pilote

tous deux possède une version du logiciel

un dernier intéret est la possibilité de croisé une tour windows avec windows avec une tour mac avec mac OSX



maintenant passont au reflexions,......pourquoi si peu d'aura a cette manière de faire

il me semble que de retrouver plusieurs ordinateur chez quelqu'un, et plutot que d'en jeter un,et suivre la frénésie du système economique mondial, ils pourrait disposer d'une seconde vie

? est-il possible de voir ce système fonctionner sur un serveur; parce que dans les exemples de config que j'aai pu voir, une tour est relié directement a l'autre, pas de hub ou autre, les cables lan sont spécifique, croisé et dcroisé a chaque bout, je crois

connaissez vous, avez vous expérimenté ou étudié cette possibilité

sachant que,l'alternative est déjà né, les projets commence a éclore ( que le prochain mac pro se dirige vers , ne serait d'ailleurs pas étonnant) grâce , au web computing, on aura 10, 100, 1000 x la puissance quand on veux ou on veux avec un ipad ou un mac.......la guerre " i contre mac" de certain, me semble qu'on oublie, de regarder l'avenir et ou partent les milliards des entreprises ( toutes confondus) dans les data center et dans le web computing.


revenons a ce 29 juin 2012, en vous remerciant de m'avoir lu, et en apportant des reflechions, témoignage vécu


----------

